# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  Looking for SQL Projects

## ankitdixit

Hello Everyone, I am learning SQL and I am looking for new SQL projects which are made in 2021. I want to analyze all the latest projects. I have checked some projects like Library Management System, E-ticket booking, and Bank Database Display which are really cool projects. Can anyone now more the latest project name?

----------


## SpywareDr

https://www.google.com/search?q=Look...jects+for+2021

----------


## tigur16

Hi Ankit, I also want to learn SQL, how are you doing in SQL field now, are you doing job? Is it worth to go for sql in 2022.?

----------

